
Dolphin Scheduler - based2
https://github.com/apache/incubator-dolphinscheduler
======
jackneary
I try DolphinScheduler online demo:
[http://106.75.43.194:8888/](http://106.75.43.194:8888/)

easy to use.

~~~
jackneary
mail to dailidong66@gmail.com, and tell him you want to try online demo.

------
Xiali
DolphinScheduler ranks among top 10 most valuable projects in OSChina
GVP(Gitee Most Valuable Project)

------
Ozzie_osman
How does this compare to something like Airflow or Luigi?

~~~
luckypeter
may be you can refer their proposal.
[https://cwiki.apache.org/confluence/display/INCUBATOR/Dolphi...](https://cwiki.apache.org/confluence/display/INCUBATOR/DolphinSchedulerProposal)

------
foo_barington
This may be of interest:

[https://github.com/mikub/titanoboa](https://github.com/mikub/titanoboa)

~~~
newcrobuzon
Thanks for linking! There seem to be similarities, but looking (very) briefly
at the DolphinScheduler these are the potential differences:

\- number of contributors :D

\- titanoboa can process even a potentially cyclic graph

\- in titanoboa you can write step functions directly in high level
programming languages such as clojure and java (so not just bash or python)
and deploy them directly during runtime

\- the clustering setup in titanoboa is master-less

\- titanoboa does not have such direct integration with Spark as it employs
some map-reduce patterns internally

But all-in-all I have to say that DolphinScheduler seems quite nice! Also
would have to compcomplement it on the nice documentation (again, just briefly
skimming through it).

(edit: formatting)

------
rb808
Also interesting that its one of the first open source applications from China
I've seen.

~~~
y4mi
I've actually stopped paying attention to [https://github.com/vitalets/github-
trending-repos](https://github.com/vitalets/github-trending-repos) because
there are so many Chinese repositories each week.

It's just rare to get them on HN, because it's a nightmare to go through their
docs and they're usually not even attempting to write their code in English.
Basically unusable for all intents and purposes, even if it were quality
software.

~~~
tasogare
> Basically unusable for all intents and purposes, even if it were quality
> software.

Only if you don’t have anyone who can’t read Chinese on your team. Also most
repositories are not documented at well or at all anyway so language hardly
matters.

~~~
y4mi
yes, most repositories arent documented well either, thats definitely true and
was part of my point, really.

how are you going to figure out why you're encountering a bug if not even the
code itself is written in english?

its fine for learning repositories or simple toy projects, but if you actually
want your code to be used... please use the world language. (and no, english
isnt my native language either)

~~~
hinkley
I wonder if we’re hitting a point where a better decompiler would be useful.
Transliterate the code into your first language, English or not.

~~~
JonathonW
A decompiler can't pull contextually appropriate variable and function/method
names out of nowhere (not to mention comments), which is the big roadblock
when reading foreign-language code.

That is, you're just as likely to be able to follow foreign-language code as
you are decompiled code. Either way, you've basically thrown out all the
documentation and swapped out all the names for gibberish.

------
rb808
This looks great, I've always wanted something like this. I've always had
autosys or controlm at work and they both suck.

I'd just prefer if it had been around longer. Any other open source
alternatives out there? I only know of Airflow, k8s Cronjobs.

~~~
monstrado
I've had alot of success using Apache NiFi as a distributed scheduler /
general purpose workflow tool.

~~~
jpitz
I'd love to see what kind of complexity you are managing there, and how.

------
pgoggijr
This looks almost exactly like Airflow - I wonder what Apache’s plan is for
both of these to coexist.

